# SOAP installation



## SlickEli (23. August 2004)

hallo,

nach mehreren tagen komme ich nicht vorran mit der installation von Apache SOAP. hat jemand erfahrung mit SOAP? und kann mir helfen? (c++)
ich will auf keinen fall tomcat und java installieren auf den Linux. es gibt andere moeglichkeiten, aber welche? bitte um hilfe.

mfg,
ilja


----------



## profy (2. September 2004)

Da wäre ich auch gespannt.
Ich kenne nur SOAP Engines auf Basis von Java, z.B.  
axis  .
Es gibt Perlmodule,  mit denen man  eventuell SOAP Dienste erstellen könnte.
Versucht habe ich es aber nur als Client. Siehe SOAP::lite .
Man würde auch auf die schon viel vorhandenen Java Tools für XML verzichten, Thema WSDL usw.


----------

